

Ask YC:  Creating Models - ssharp

I'm starting to plan out a small online game and need to get some advice on building mathematical models.  These models are definitely not scientific and don't really need to be exact, just something that is close and works as expected.  I don't even think they need to be particularly large.  For most of what I'm doing, there will only be 2-5 inputs.<p>Are there any good online guides to building formulas and how various functions can control the output?  I don't have any great background in math but I'd expect that there has to be some sort of examples online that I could dissect and rearrange.
======
dmlorenzetti
If you don't mind tracking down books, I would recommend a few that do a good
job introducing modeling.

B.S. Bennett, "Simulation Fundamentals" covers basic simulation from a
programmer's perspective. It covers both discrete and continuous systems. It
has an "older" feel to it than many resources (for instance, it compares
analog vs digital computer implementations), but for me this basic approach
made it a useful introduction.

Andrew Ford, "Modeling the Environment: An introduction to system dynamics
modeling of environmental systems" is nice because it looks at real (albeit
simplified) environmental systems, which gives it a useful grounding. Focus is
continuous systems (i.e., characterized by ordinary differential equations).

Arthur Few, "System Behavior and System Modeling" treats simpler systems than
Ford's book. I recall this being a very direct, easy-to-read book (I was
researching books to teach systems dynamics to high school students).
Unfortunately, this one may be hard to find now.

------
keefe
I'm not really clear what you are trying to do with these models, but agent
based modeling may be related : <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agent-
based_model> This may be a useless comment, but I would also recommend you
focus on the software engineering aspect - provide a clean, simple interface
that describes what you want and do a naive implementation that will allow you
to work out the rest of your system, then you can keep working while studying
the ideal mathematical model for behavior. I think the general search term for
this field is "numerical analysis". One quick and dirty technique that is
sometimes useful if you have a set of input vectors and a set of goal states
is to do polynomial interpolation with something like a lagrange polynomial.

